# Airfix



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

OK, I know this is maybe going to be a little off subject but I thought someone out here might like to do this. I reciently was in a store and spied a box with the name AIRFIX on it, I had to look! Well to my suprise it was a video game! By Airfix and it contained relicas of all their model airplanes! I had o see what it ws. So sit back and read.

Your a kid and its after school and you have nothing to do, wait there is one thing to do. Build an model A/C and fly it around the house(who hasnt done this? No Fibbing)So you get your new Airfix out and spred the instruction sheet out and littery bash it together into something that resembels a FW 190. Then you take up your new prise and immagine, your flying thru the clowdy skies over Great Britian when suddenly you spot a spitfire heading right for you. You immeadeatly throttle up and start firing away and suddenly you realise you have just detroyed you parents living room along with some very expensive lamps, a huge hole has replaced the TV screen and you hear the Rents driving up in the family car! OMG! I am dead now! Is the thought and you know its comming.

OK, flash to the present. Airfix Dogfighter, the only game where you can safely take an airplane and destroy a house and still live to tell about it.
I have been playing for a few months on and off line and I must say its the best by far. A little simple for most folks now days but still it has all the thrill you look for in an action game! I still build on a regular basis but I can get burned out and I get some great inspiration from this little game. If you are intreated in checking it out for a test flight check this site out for the download.

http://adf.cold-blue.de/downloadairfix/

OR the forum for more info

http://www.mattfletcher.co.uk/afd/forum/

I am in no way trying to detract from this forum as i love to see what everyone else is working on and I love to show what I have been working on too, I just thought some folks might like to see this rare find and see if they may like it as much as I do. Hours of building and hours of flying, you cant beat that with a stick!

Thanks, 

Van


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sounds fun! Got any screen grabs so we can see what it's like?


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I got that game. A little simple graphics wise by todays memory eating monster games but fun just the same. I picked it up at Menards for 5 bucks!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

I tried to set some screen shots but they are toooo big, if you would like to view some pics of the game just goto the forum and search for the screenshots thread and you will have tons to view.

Van


----------



## vanable2000 (Oct 31, 2004)

Hi yall,
Here is a link to get the full game download and nocd patch. I hope ya enjoy it. When you get to the site, scroll down to the fourth reply and get the download, its free, it a full game download, no time limit.

http://www.kamikazfu.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=576


----------

